# change "MyCar" name?



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

Is it possible to change the Bluetooth name of a Nissan? We have two Nissans. In Bluetooth both cars are named "MyCar." I would like to be able to look at my phone and see which car it is connected to. Maybe name one car "Car 1" and the other "Car 2." Is that possible?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I don't know of any provision for doing that, and a search through several MY Versa OM's for "MY CAR" turned up nothing. The two cars will have different digital signatures, but I think you're stuck as far as knowing which "MY CAR" your phone is linked to. Your phone may have some provision for changing the displayed name for a device, I've never investigated that end of things.


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

VStar650CL said:


> I don't know of any provision for doing that, and a search through several MY Versa OM's for "MY CAR" turned up nothing. The two cars will have different digital signatures, but I think you're stuck as far as knowing which "MY CAR" your phone is linked to. Your phone may have some provision for changing the displayed name for a device, I've never investigated that end of things.


That is the answer. The iPhone does allow changing the name of the Bluetooth device within the iOS Settings.


----------

